# Translation



## tnalavallee

What does the phrase,
"Tudo que voce puder comer",
mean in English?

And what does, "Toda Terca. No Almoco", mean in English?

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## elgringollunya

Tina,

I'm pretty sure that the first phrase means "All you can eat."  The second phrase looks like "Every Wednesday at lunch(time)."  Hope this helps.

-Stephen


----------



## araceli

Hello:
That's correct.
Bye


----------



## tnalavallee

Stephen,
Thanks.  That is very helpful

Tina


----------



## elgringollunya

Glad I was able to help.

-Stephen


----------



## Lems

"Toda Terça. No Almoco"

 Means "All tuesday, at lunchtime".

Hope this helps.

Lems
_______________________________
In a mad world only the mad are sane. 
Akira Kurosawa


----------



## JULIBANANA

I think you may be mistaken here Lems as English people would never say All Tuesday, we would say every tuesday or all tuesdays (although seldom used this way) But as an English teacher i would say that the translation is definitely, every Tuesday, at lunchtimes and not all tuesday.

Espero que ajude obrigada


----------



## Lems

Right, Julia.

Thanks for the correction.
My neurons were too sleepy then...  
Where did you learn Portuguese?

Lems


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Yeah, Julibanana, where did you learn P? You seem to know a lot of it. Inquiring minds (Lems' and mine, at least) want to know.


----------



## elgringollunya

(embarassed) I should have put a disclaimer at the bottom of my post.  It didn't help much either that someone came after me and "confirmed" my interpretation.  From now on I'll stick to languages I know better. Tina, I apologize for any inconveniences I may have caused you.



			
				Lems said:
			
		

> "Toda Terça. No Almoco"
> 
> Means "All tuesday, at lunchtime".
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Lems
> _______________________________
> In a mad world only the mad are sane.
> Akira Kurosawa


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

elgringollunya, don't feel embarassed. Mistakes happen. You did fine. Keep up the good work!
elgrigollunya, não se sinta embaraçado. Os erros ocorrem. Vc se saiu muito bem. Continue assim!


----------



## araceli

Yessss, there were various of us that made mistakes....   
Errare humanum est...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Todos cometemos erros.

Por favor, araceli, como dizemos "Todos nós cometemos erros" em castelhano/espanhol?

Depois que eu aprender alemão, tentarei o castelhano/espanhol.

Obrigado. Beijos. Abraços. Mais beijos. Mais abraços.


----------



## JULIBANANA

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Yeah, Julibanana, where did you learn P? You seem to know a lot of it. Inquiring minds (Lems' and mine, at least) want to know.


 
Aprendo Portugues no Brasil, a coracao do mundo e tenho saudades de la.  Para mim, o portugues e a lingua mais bonita do mundo enteiro.  Mas faz muito tempo que falo ou escrevo portugues entao tem que ter pacienca comigo, certo que vou a fazer errores.



Obrigada para sua interes
Julia


----------



## JULIBANANA

araceli said:
			
		

> Yessss, there were various of us that made mistakes....
> Errare humanum est...


 
There were *many* of us *who* made mistakes.

Or more accurately to display the sense of what you are saying.

There are many of us who make mistakes.

(As I am sure we will continue making them)

Hope that's not too cheeky, correcting the moderator!!!!


----------



## Outsider

Permita-me fazer umas correcções, cara Julia: 



			
				JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Aprendo Portugues português no Brasil, a coracao o coração do mundo e tenho saudades de la.  Para mim, o portugues e a lingua mais bonita do mundo enteiro inteiro.  Mas faz muito tempo que falo ou escrevo portugues entao faz muito tempo que falo ou escrevo português. Então,  tem que ter pacienca comigo, certo que de certeza que vou a fazer errores cometer/dar erros.
> 
> Obrigada para sua interes por seu interesse.
> Julia


----------



## JULIBANANA

Outsider said:
			
		

> Permita-me fazer umas correcções, cara Julia:


 

Muita obrigada Outsider.  
Julia


----------



## Outsider

"Muito obrigada". "Muito" é um advérbio neste caso e, como tal, invariável.


----------



## JULIBANANA

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Muito obrigada". "Muito" é um advérbio neste caso e, como tal, invariável.


 
verdade???  

Que interesante.

Julia


----------



## Outsider

É uma palavra com que é preciso ter cuidado, porque em alguns casos é adjectivo (variável), e noutros advérbio (invariável). Neste caso, "muito" serve para modificar "obrigada", que é um adjectivo. Logo, "muito" é advérbio.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

JULIBANANA said:
			
		

> Aprendo Portugues no Brasil, a coracao do mundo e tenho saudades de la. Para mim, o portugues e a lingua mais bonita do mundo enteiro. Mas faz muito tempo que falo ou escrevo portugues entao tem que ter pacienca comigo, certo que vou a fazer errores.
> 
> Obrigada para sua interes
> Julia


De nada, Julia. Você consegue muito bem dizer o que quer, à hora que quer e em qualquer lugar. Isso importa. _This matters_.

Até.


----------



## JULIBANANA

Vou ter cuidade no futuro, muito obrigada por sua ajuda.


----------

